# Some young Blackthorn mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

These are some of my latest generation of mice, now all six weeks old.

Black satin Dutch. I kept him because even though he's satin, he has fantastic type and size for a Dutch mouse. He's also quite lightly marked, which is a good complement to the heavily marked does I have:


















Agouti satin Dutch. I got very few bucks this time round, so he was kept as a back-up for his brother, the black satin Dutch above:


















Some Dutch does:


















And a selection of young black fox bucks:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ooo love the 3rd photo of the foxs


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

How do you manage to take such good photos? The picture of the 4th black fox buck is one the best I have seen.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Second photo of does, far right doe: Adorably goofy!
Third and fourth fox buck photos: What made him go plop?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> How do you manage to take such good photos?


I don't have a marvellous camera or anything, but having the flash on is a must because to get a clear picture of a mouse you need a lot of light so that the shutter can open and shut quickly. If you don't have the flash on, the shutter needs to stay open longer which blurs the picture. Taking the picture from further away and cropping it to the mouse helps, rather than zooming in or taking the picture close to the mouse. Sports/Kids & Pets setting also helps - these have a faster shutter speed to catch movement 



> Second photo of does, far right doe: Adorably goofy!


I don't know what happened there, she has a normal looking head, honest!



> Third and fourth fox buck photos: What made him go plop?


Heehee, he's a good boy; just sits wherever you put him :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my.... I think I may have just fallen for agouti dutch. Gorgeous as always my love, and the mice arent bad either! hahaa


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, Sarah. I don't know if it is because mine are satins, but I always get light reflected back when I use the flash. Still, I will persevere.
Could I ask where you are based. I used to live in Northants, in a village called Polebrook, just outside Oundle. I still go back to visit as my sister-in-law lives in Barnwell, and my son in Gt Gidding. If possible, I'd like to come and see your mice next time I am up that way. The "plopped" buck is my favourite.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Gill a good way to get around using flash is to take the picture outside. Natural light makes for some great pictures..


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

You obviously haven't been to Cornwall in the Autumn - lots of rain and gales - not ideal for taking photos. Seriously though, I will give it a go, but the part about the gales wasn't completely fictitious. A good sou'wester could easily blow mice off their feet!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the satin agouti dutch.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For taking mice outside, try a large cardboard box and shooting in the middle of the day (sun directly overhead). Your mice won't escape, you'll get better light, and you won't have to be handling them constantly. With satin, taking photos from lots of angles seems to help, since the fur mostly sits flat. I can't imagine trying to take photos of aby satins. Any direction would reflect!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks to all who have offered advice on photography, and my apologies to you Sarah for hijacking this thread.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: No worries!

I took some pictures of some young Dutch and fox ladies today:


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

They look superb - you must be very pleased with them
[I still like the "plopped" mouse the best!]


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, those Dutch are super- I didn't even know you could get an Agouti dutch, really nice!

I have to say though, I've got a serious case of "Mouse Envy" going on with those Fox's :mrgreen: - They are stunning- Congrats!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the Blackthorn shaped head on those foxes in 6 months, Sarah


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

They are great pictures. ...you should be very proud of those littlej cuties <3( )~ x


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Your dutch are always so pretty, and the fox are really nice, I love the contrast on them.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful photos of beautiful mice ... nice to see your group of Dutch does together, and yes, the rather spread-eagled black fox has struck rather an endearing pose - especially looking straight into the camera lens!!!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

love the 1st pic of the dutch....it looks like it in stealth mode lol


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> love the 1st pic of the dutch....it looks like it in stealth mode lol


I wish this site had a "like" function like facebook, this made me go back and check in out. And then I chuckled to myself. : )


----------

